# Pünktlichkeit und Unpünktlichkeit



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2019)

*Pünktlichkeit und Unpünktlichkeit*

Moin!

Ich lege schon Wert auf Pünktlichkeit. Nur was ich gar nicht mag, wenn jemand ne halbe Stunde eher da ist und man noch gar nicht fertig ist.
Das ist für mich fast genauso schlimm als wenn sich jemand verspätet.
Aber am schlimmsten sind die Leute welche gar nicht kommen und sich auch nicht melden.
Das habe ich in meinem Leben auch schon  paarmal erlebt.  Mit denen habe ich mich danach nie wieder verabredet.
Wenn ich irgendwo hingehe dann gucke ich das ich so 5 Minuten eher da bin.
Auf der Arbeit bin ich auch immer pünktlich. Wenn ich mit dem Bus fahre bin ich ca. 15-20 Minuten eher da (weil das nicht anders geht).
Mit dem Fahrrad 5 Minuten.

Wie handhabt ihr das?


----------



## c1i (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pünktlichkeit und Unpünktlichkeit*

Auf der Arbeit lasse ich Leute schon mal warten, wenn sie zu früh da sind. Manchmal passt das ja auch, aber wenn nicht, dann sitzen oder stehen sie halt dumm rum. Und wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft das Leben, denn dann bin ich eventuell nicht mehr am Arbeitsplatz. Privat ist das nicht viel anders.


----------



## Schori (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pünktlichkeit und Unpünktlichkeit*

Ich kann unpünktlichkeit nicht leiden!
Ich bin in der Regel ca. 5 Min vorher da, meine Kommilitonen nutzen aber oft das Akademische Viertel aus und kommen 15 MIn zu spät.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pünktlichkeit und Unpünktlichkeit*

Meist so +/- 10 Minuten, kommt halt drauf an, wo man zu sein hat.
Auf der Arbeit wird dann halt mal länger gemacht.
Aber zB bei Arztterminen lieber paar Minuten eher da sein.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pünktlichkeit und Unpünktlichkeit*

Da ich ausschließlich mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs bin plane ich immer eine Reifenpanne mit ein.
Deswegen bin ich bei fast jedem Termin 20-30 Minuten zu früh da. 
Damit es dann nicht zu eilig aussieht mach ich eine Kaffeepause und bin 5 Minuten vor der Zeit dann beim Termin. 
Mit der Arbeit ist es genau so und ich war erst einmal unpünklich weil ich bei einem Unfall erste Hilfe geleistet habe. 
Das hält einen aber auch nicht ab beim Chef anzurufen und bescheid zu sagen was los ist. 

Ist nicht schwer und man entstresst ungemein.


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pünktlichkeit und Unpünktlichkeit*



SativaBongharzia schrieb:


> Mit der Arbeit ist es genau so und ich war erst einmal unpünklich weil ich bei einem Unfall erste Hilfe geleistet habe.
> Das hält einen aber auch nicht ab beim Chef anzurufen und bescheid zu sagen was los ist.


Dafür großen Respekt!

Viele würden weiterfahren damit sie pünktlich auf ihrer Arbeit sind.
Dazu gab es vor Jahren auch mal im Fernsehen einen Test.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pünktlichkeit und Unpünktlichkeit*

Wie ich das handhabe? Ich plane ausreichend Zeit für Wege ein was dazu fürht dass ich entspannter reise und in aller Regel etwas zu früh da bin (beispielsweise gestern noch vor dem Admin vor der Redaktion stand. ). Sollte es aus welchen Gründen nicht reichen sage ich bescheid bei dem der auf mich wartet.

Andersrum ists einfach - wenn jemand was von mir will hat er pünktlich zu sein oder wenn was dazwischenkommt sich zu melden (kann ja immer mal passieren). Passiert beides nicht, sprich derjenige ist zum vereinbarten Zeitpunkt nicht da und hat sich nicht gemeldet, bin ich eine Minute später weg. Das löst nur die ersten 10x oder so großen Unmut bei manchen personen aus die notorisch zu spät kommen, hat dann aber den gewünschten Lerneffekt. Nachdem eine Person unserer Gruppe zwei mal zu Hause bleiben bzw. selbst fahren musste weil die Fahrgemeinschaft zur Party pünktlich abgefahren ist kommt die person nicht mehr immer 5 Minuten zu spät wie früher.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pünktlichkeit und Unpünktlichkeit*

Kommt immer drauf an.

Ich hasse unpünktlichkeit und ärgere mich auch immer, wenn es mich mal trifft. Vermeiden kann man das nie zu 100% denke ich.

Wenn ich weitere Strecken fahre (alles mit mehr als 2h Fahrzeit) plane ich 30, sogar eher 60 minuten Puffer ein. Insbesondere wenn ich über bekannte Stau- und Unfallhotspots fahren muss. Wenn ich viel zu früh bin warte ich dann halt im Auto. 

Bei kurzen wegen immer so 10-15 Minuten. 
Zur Arbeit bin ich bisher auch nur einmal Ungeplant  nicht erschienen. Da hatte es hier die Autobahn nach einem Unfall voll gesperrt und vor dem Mittag wäre ich nicht angekommen. Also angerufen und bescheid gesagt, dass ich den Tag frei machen muss. Das ist bei mir dank Gleitzeitregelung aber sonst auch flexibel. Ich hab trotzdem so meine Zeiten, zu denen ich im Office bin und wenn ich weiß, dass ich den nächsten Tag erst später da bin sage ich vorher bescheid damit sich keiner sorgen macht.


----------

